# Hops



## jkm1667 (5/4/11)

looking for some por as well as hallertau rhizomes
cheers john
(western sydney)


----------



## barls (5/4/11)

your about 2 months early mate try asking in june- july.


----------



## jkm1667 (5/4/11)

cheers barls will try then


----------



## BillyBushCook (6/4/11)

McGoo
I'm looking at trimming up my PoR soon,
I'm in the Hunter Valley.
Do you have any for a swap? Por is the only one I have, 2yro.

Cheers, Mick.


----------

